# WIFE CHEATED WITH ANOTHER WOMAN...FANTASY into Reality, what now? HELP



## what2do2011 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have been together with my wife for a total of 7 years, and married for 2 years. We have always been very happy and it showed in every facet of our relationship. We are very sexual and have had a very open healthy sexual relationship. Throughout the years we would roleplay and talk about sexual fantasies during sex. Many of those fantasies always related to my desire of seeing her with another woman and the thought of a threesome with another woman. After marriage, we continued our usual sexual fantasies. We are known amongst our friends as the couple who is very easy going and would talk about any subject without hesitation. My wife is extremely beautiful and I love her very much. But, 2 weeks ago we went on a weekend and met up with another couple friends of ours. The female in the other relationship is very attractive and sensual. My wife during sex mentioned that if she ever would consider being with another woman it would be her. I was very aroused by that idea and like any other man was very turned on but I never thought it would ever happen. She mentioned that for her to consider doing it it would have to be with someone she trusted and could feel comfortable and share things in common with. Knowing the other girl, I know why she would say this, they are identical people, they share the same likes and dislikes. (Now, let me give you some understanding of the other couple, they have 3somes with other woman atleast 2-3 times a year but the rule for them is that they must share the women together or otherwise is not allowed, this is done very secretive and people have no clue of this.)

Two days later back in our hometown, they met at a restaurant and as I was explained by my wife, they began flirting and exchanging touches under the table. This is all happening meanwhile the boyfriend of the other girl is at the opposite side of the table and couldn't see what was happening. The girls then went to the car outside and proceeded to have very passionate sex. This was the first time my wife was with anyone else in the past 7 years, the first time she was sexual with a woman. It lasted for a period of 15-20 minutes and once finished they left. The boyfriend was inside the restaurant and had an idea of what was happening but didn't partake in the sexual act.

My wife calls me the next day and explains that there is something she must tell me, it seemed urgent. She explains to me what happened. The initial thoughts were very mixed, I was enraged, confused, to a certain extent even "turned on". Needless to say, this was a shocker because I never expected her to do it but most shockingly to find out she did it behind my back was what hurt the most. I saw it as a fantasy that had been visualized by both but only acted by one. She explained to me that it felt very natural and that she would have never thought about being with anyone else besides this woman. I know my wife, and I know she pressed for this to happen. I was feeling very confused as she arrived home, we sat and talked about what happened in detail. I remember thinking, "who is this person"? But the conversation turned into wether or not she would want to do it again. She began explaining to me how passionate it felt and how it was like puppy love, a carnal desire to be with someone and only that person, this made me very sad, but I kept listening. My wife said she would want to do it again. The next day the girl called and she expressed concerns about ME and the fact that we were married. I come to find out that during the very early stages of it happening the girl ask, "is it ok with your husband for you to do this", she responded, "yes, he wants me to." She based this on our fantasies and the times we were role-playing.

What hurts the most is that I trusted my wife blindly. We had an amazing lifestyle and we had no worries in our hearts. For me, this has changed. I feel I cant trust her. I feel that she thinks of her as she is with me and wants to be with her so much it would be classified as an obsession. I am at a crossroads in my life... I am 26 years old, No kids, educated and very successful at what I do. We traveled the world together and I thought I would die alongside this woman. As I write this letter I feel so broken, my heart is being pulled in many directions. I need help!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

what2do2011 said:


> The girls then went to the car outside and proceeded to have very passionate sex.


It does not matter if it was with a male or a female, she cheated on you plain and simple.



what2do2011 said:


> I come to find out that during the very early stages of it happening the girl ask, "is it ok with your husband for you to do this", she responded, "yes, he wants me to." She based this on our fantasies and the times we were role-playing.


Most people have role-playing fantasies. She knew that she should not act on it alone if she wanted to remain faithful. As most cheaters do, she is spinning this so that it lands on you. Do not buy into the bull she is selling you. Call her a cheat and stop her on her tracks when she tries to claim you gave your OK. You did not give your OK and she knows it.

Man up and be angry. You have a right to be angry. She cheated and she needs to feel full remorse for you to even consider staying married to her. With no kids you should think long and hard about if you even want to say in this mess of a marriage.


----------



## what2do2011 (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks, I am a mess. I cant sleep, cant eat... I never thought I would think about divorcing my wife. But unfortunately, the thought is lingering heavily.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

Stop this, right now!!! Like so many others, you are playing with fire without knowing what a dangerous territory you are lurking in. Because of recent porn epidemic, many men blatantly fantacize about 3somes involving another woman. With this 3 some, we men get to experience sex with 2 women instead of 1 woman. To us, it is still a form of hetero sex. However, as for the W, this is a lesbian sex act that she has been pushed into. 

You see, unlike men, 60% of women are born with lesbianic tendancy. Most of them do not act on such dormant impulse but nonethless they carry this capacity to connect sexually with another woman. The experience of 3 some often awakens this side of W. Dealing with the spouse's waywardness is one thing, but dealing with her sexual orientation is something else. Lesbian sex is often more intense and more satisfying than heterosexual sex, to women. And, you add emotional compatibility unique to women, no matter how confident you are, you stand no chance. 

You voluntarily pushing your beautiful W into lesbianism is downright crazy. Real life is not like porn. Don't be stupid!!! Out of your pathetic sexual fantasy, you are not only ruining a good marriage but also a good woman, who happens to be your wife. Dont' do this. 

Before she falls deeper in this forbidden realm, do everything you can to pull her back out. Demand NC and stop this sexual experimentation crap immediately! I guarantee you, one way or the other, you will destroy your W and your M. 

There used to be a time people see sex as something dirty out of their ultra-conservative mindset, but after sexual revolution, some people start to see sex as something they can "experiment" with, pushing the envelope outside what is considered "normal". What people don't realize is that "sex" is truly a power to be reckoned with. Don't mess with it. It is to be treasured and protected between the two loving spouses in their privacy. What you are doing is incredibly destructive. We see cases like yours time and time again. We see so many men wrapped in the porn fantacy of 3 some or what not drive their beloved W into swinging and lesbianism, only later to regret so bitterly. It is not uncommon for wife to fall in love with lesbian lover to leave the M or struggle with the confusion over their sexual orientation after such experience.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

sadcalifornian said:


> You see, unlike men, 60% of women are born with lesbianic tendancy. .


Can you give me the reference for that figure? It is pretty surprising!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I never knew lesbianic was a word


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you told your wife how this has hurt you? Because it is cheating. Your fantasy was something you shared with each other in an intimate moment. Now your wife has left that intimacy with you and has begun an imtimate relationship with another. 100% cheating. Intimacy is no longer you and you wife. It is now something you wife does with you, or something she she shares ith this other person, you are as of now the third wheel in an open relationship.

There is also the factor that this other couple plays with these wmen they engage with in threesome, and in secret, which means they are experienced cheaters and they will expect and pressure your wife to secretly join them. She may already have.

You need to tell your wife that you view this as cheating. That you are deeply hurt by it. That this is a boundary that she crossed and you are so hurt that you are contemplating divorce. She has to understand that crossing that boundary again, will result in you leaving her and divorcing her. Do not go soft here or you will loose your wife. Do not send any mixed messages.

You also need to tell her that there can be no further contact of any kind with this couple. The only reason they will be contacting her is to draw her into their game, which you have already found out does not include you in any way.

Tell her she must in from you if they try to contact her in any way, and not yo respond.

How dud they contact before? Phone , email? Get a key logger on the PC and check her phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Also did they break their rule of sharing, or is she not telling you the whole truth?

Remember you aren't being controlling or jealous, you are dealing with the deep selfish betrayal by your wife. She knew hooking up with another person is breaking the established boundaries of marriage. Talking in the bedroom is one thing, but that's not permission.

Tell your wife, the fantasy wasn't that she cheats on you. It was something entirely different that the two of you shared. You didn't share this. This was her unilaterally choosing to cheat.

If so then it would be ok for you to go an hook up with a hit porn star or three women yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Also did they break their rule of sharing, or is she not telling you the whole truth?
> 
> Remember you aren't being controlling or jealous, you are dealing with the deep selfish betrayal by your wife. She knew hooking up with another person is breaking the established boundaries of marriage. Talking in the bedroom is one thing, but that's not permission.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Well said.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

It makes no difference whether it is with a man or woman. She cheated on you behind your back. How do you think she would be feeling if you left her at a restaurant and went outside in a car and sex with someone else? This is so unbelievably disrespectful and humiliating to you.

She clearly does not value you or your marriage. It is all about her.
Maybe filing for divorce will make her get out of the fog. Her actions indicate that you are not a priority to her. She is making you look like a fool. I wish you luck.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Another thing, be very wary of continued contact behnd you back. This couple are predators who have found a target. They will come fshing for more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay...YES, she cheated. But is there ANY way that your wife may have misconstrued the original fantasy? It looks as if you both had shared this fantasy, and she advised you in advance that she was attracted to this woman and it was a possibility. This more than likely was a "heat of the moment" passion that they acted on. I wouldn't call the other couple "predators" since the woman actually asked if you were OK with it. After all, the other woman broke THEIR rule of the bf participating. 

Are you more bothered by the fact that she did this, or that you missed out on it? Sit down and talk it over...calmly. Find out if she is REALLY attracted enough to this woman to risk her relationship with you. Also talk about where you go from here....do you incorporate this type of play into your lifestyle or drop the fantasy all together? She did do this behind your back, but maybe you both can agree to use this experience as her "mulligan."


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Well....looks like Pandora's box was opened! I said it once and I'll say it again. Fantasies should just remain fantasies. Once they come into reality then someone usually ends up getting hurt.

It seems like your wife isn't remorseful about what happened at all and the only thing she's sorry for is how it made you feel. But, she not sorry for the act itself. That doesn't sound good, dude. 

I would speculate that she's making plans to hook up with her very soon.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I never knew lesbianic was a word


That's what I was thinking ... LOL


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Another thing is kind of confusing. You said that the act lasted 15-20 minutes and then they left. Then, she called you the next day.

Do you mean that your wife and this OW left together after they finished; leaving you and the boyfriend behind?


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I never knew lesbianic was a word


I was tired posting it at 4 am from work. And, I heard my colleague used that word a couple times and I thought it was a word.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

ing said:


> Can you give me the reference for that figure? It is pretty surprising!


I forgot the reference. The study was conducted by exposing sets of young men and women to sexual stimuli of homosexual pictures or something and observing their sexual arousal response. The test subjects were randomly selected. They found a very small percentage of men showed arousal, to prove gayness is mostly learned behavior. On the other hand, 60% of women showed significant sexual arousal. 

For us men, it is a huge leap crossing over from hetero to ****, but for women, it is quite different. Especially, in these days where many women ponder why they even need men regardless of their sexual orientation, pushing wife to experiment with lesbianism is a very risky idea.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

what2do2011 said:


> the girl ask, "is it ok with your husband for you to do this", she responded, "yes, he wants me to." She based this on our fantasies and the times we were role-playing.


Since she claims that sharing a threesome fantasy is the same as you giving her the OK act on having sex on her own with another woman, then using her logic, based on the same fantasy she has also given you permission to have sex on your own with another woman. Obviously this is pure bull. There was no confusion in her mind on this. There was only pure disrespect for you and your marriage.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sadcalifornian said:


> They found a very small percentage of men showed arousal, to prove gayness is mostly learned behavior.



wow, that's quite a leap to make- a small percentage of men get aroused at homoerotica therefore it is a learned behavior?!

I think the conclusion should be "a small percentage of men are homosexual" (which is true, it's about 2-3%)


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> wow, that's quite a leap to make- a small percentage of men get aroused at homoerotica therefore it is a learned behavior?!
> 
> I think the conclusion should be "a small percentage of men are homosexual" (which is true, it's about 2-3%)


I realize there is a leap in logic there. The point is there is dispariy between the percentage showing natural **** tendancy early on and the percentage of actual gay population later on. I did not want to elaborate this part as I do not have the statistical data to back it up as I failed to retain the exact numbers from the article I read.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sadcalifornian said:


> I realize there is a leap in logic there. The point is there is dispariy between the percentage showing natural **** tendancy early on and the percentage of actual gay population later on. I did not want to elaborate this part as I do not have the statistical data to back it up as I failed to retain the exact numbers from the article I read.


to be honest Im wary of a lot of studies where political or religious interest effect the conclusions drawn even if by merely being funded by an interest group


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> to be honest Im wary of a lot of studies where political or religious interest effect the conclusions drawn even if by merely being funded by an interest group


Yes, I agree. In this particular case, the gay/lesbian society has been really putting pressure to convince us that gayness is a born tendancy, even trying to use brain scan to show how gays have different brain pattern than heterosexual men. When Martin King Jr. led the equal right movement, it wasn't just blacks but also women and gay/lesbians jumped on the wagon. However, the key difference was that skin color and womanhood are born traits. It is just wrong to discriminate people who have no control over how they are. Plain and simple. When it comes to gay/lesbian, the issue gets murky for obvious reason. So, any study showing homosexuality being "learned" behavior is vehemently shot down by these group, it seems.


----------



## hurthusb (Jul 25, 2011)

sadcalifornian said:


> They found a very small percentage of men showed arousal, to prove gayness is mostly learned behavior.


I'd throw that study out. Any study that concludes that gayness is a learned behavior is a study with no scientific basis, but is one with a "anti-gay" agenda. I'd say it's more like 5% of men are homosexual, but to jump from a small minority are homosexual to it's a learned, not natural, behavior, is a basic fallacy of logic.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

hurthusb said:


> I'd throw that study out. Any study that concludes that gayness is a learned behavior is a study with no scientific basis, but is one with a "anti-gay" agenda. I'd say it's more like 5% of men are homosexual, but to jump from a small minority are homosexual to it's a learned, not natural, behavior, is a basic fallacy of logic.


Let's not t/j this thread anymore.


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

sadcalifornian said:


> ...
> gay/lesbian society has been really putting pressure to convince us that gayness is a born tendancy ...


I have never been able to understand why anyone needs convincing, it's just such a weird idea that people can choose what sexual characteristics they are aroused by. I understand if someone is confused by desire that is incongruent with their socially constructed sexual identity, but it does not make sense that heterosexuality could ever be my choice. I think it's great you are bisexual, but you really need to learn to accept that about 20% of us really are born completely straight or gay and nothing can change us. I've found women sexy for as long as I can remember, I've never been able to find anything sexy about men, desire is not my choice. 

Back on the topic at hand:
Fundamentally, she cheated. On the scale of cheating it's not that bad, assuming what she admitted to is all that happened (all cheaters lie, never forget). Assuming you have the truth, she spun a narrative in her head that justified her doing what she wanted by using your fantasy as evidence of your approval. As far as excuses go, that's a hell of a lot better than anything else out there. You need to use this as a learning experience of what happens when boundaries are not well defined, if you're going to make this work you need her to understand exactly where the line is.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

double post


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

ren said:


> I think it's great you are bisexual,


I am trying to not engage in any more t/j, but just for the record I am not bisexual.


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

sadcalifornian said:


> I am trying to not engage in any more t/j, but just for the record I am not bisexual.


You may not realize it but logically you must be bisexual or in denial of your homosexuality for your belief to be rational. To believe people aren't born gay requires a flexible sexuality that allows for external influence to change the fundamental subject of desire. If you believe people are not born gay, if gayness is socially constructed rather than a biological property, you must believe you yourself could choose to become gay. You are hetereosexual not because you were born hetereosexual but because you choose to be hetereosexual. QED: You are bisexual or in denial. I assume bisexual since there is only around a 10% chance you are straight and you wouldn't hold your belief if it didn't make sense to you 

Threadjack completed, anyone who cares to debate this further can take it up via PM.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

sadcalifornian said:


> Yes, I agree. In this particular case, the gay/lesbian society has been really putting pressure to convince us that gayness is a born tendancy, even trying to use brain scan to show how gays have different brain pattern than heterosexual men. When Martin King Jr. led the equal right movement, it wasn't just blacks but also women and gay/lesbians jumped on the wagon. However, the key difference was that skin color and womanhood are born traits. It is just wrong to discriminate people who have no control over how they are. Plain and simple. When it comes to gay/lesbian, the issue gets murky for obvious reason. So, any study showing homosexuality being "learned" behavior is vehemently shot down by these group, it seems.


I saw something on gay/lesbian about a year ago... They have actually discovered it is a gene that has not been "activated" As where strait people have the activated gene. 

I have always wanted to be with a woman, just out of curiosity of what it would be like. But i am married and it is still cheating regardless of it being with the same sex as per my husband so it is a no no.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

ren said:


> You may not realize it but logically you must be bisexual or in denial of your homosexuality for your belief to be rational. To believe people aren't born gay requires a flexible sexuality that allows for external influence to change the fundamental subject of desire. If you believe people are not born gay, if gayness is socially constructed rather than a biological property, you must believe you yourself could choose to become gay. You are hetereosexual not because you were born hetereosexual but because you choose to be hetereosexual. QED: You are bisexual or in denial. I assume bisexual since there is only around a 10% chance you are straight and you wouldn't hold your belief if it didn't make sense to you
> 
> Threadjack completed, anyone who cares to debate this further can take it up via PM.


Yes, I am aware I am not bisexual, by choice. As for other shotcomings of your logic, I don't want to bother going there. It's waste of time. Gosh, I should stop biting here.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

My definition of cheating is anything you wouldn't do in front of your spouse. Well, I think she would have done it right in front of you. Not saying she is right but she did tell you after it happened, she didn't hide it from you. You need to give her credit for being open and honest. Maybe you need to ask your W to invite her friend over so you can give her a try. See how she reacts to that. JK. I don't know what to say other than she was honest and told you keep that in mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Wait for it, before long hes going to be called controlling. Was this a girls night out. Sounds like aset up from the get go.

Instead of ILYBINILWU itds going to be I like girls more.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Your wife is disgusting. She cheats, flagrantly in a car, then decides to dump it all on you.

She is a selfish person who is not done. Be wary.

I'd move on if I were you.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> My definition of cheating is anything you wouldn't do in front of your spouse. Well, I think she would have done it right in front of you. Not saying she is right but she did tell you after it happened, she didn't hide it from you. You need to give her credit for being open and honest. Maybe you need to ask your W to invite her friend over so you can give her a try. See how she reacts to that. JK. I don't know what to say other than she was honest and told you keep that in mind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So let me get this straight. IF your husband tells you during sex that he fantasizes about having sex with another woman and it excites you a lot, does this mean you would not consider it cheating if he went ahead and did it but did not tell you until after the fact?:scratchhead:


----------



## RadicallyAccepting (Oct 19, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> My definition of cheating is anything you wouldn't do in front of your spouse. Well, I think she would have done it right in front of you. Not saying she is right but she did tell you after it happened, she didn't hide it from you. You need to give her credit for being open and honest. Maybe you need to ask your W to invite her friend over so you can give her a try. See how she reacts to that. JK. I don't know what to say other than she was honest and told you keep that in mind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I get what you're trying to say, but there's one REALLY hard fact. This couple invites women into their bed - they are planning on bringing her in. They're not inviting you. If she wanted to make your fantasy come true, she would have invited another woman home.

She probably doesn't see it that way - she probably thinks it's not cheating. But it's sex outside your marriage, and you need to point out to her that the fantasies always included the TWO of you, not her and two other people.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

morituri said:


> So let me get this straight. IF your husband tells you during sex that he fantasizes about having sex with another woman and it excites you a lot, does this mean you would not consider it cheating if he went ahead and did it but did not tell you until after the fact?:scratchhead:


Point WELL takin. Dumb way of putting it on my part! And when I put the shoe on my foot no, it wouldn't be ok. You are 100 percent right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

RadicallyAccepting said:


> I get what you're trying to say, but there's one REALLY hard fact. This couple invites women into their bed - they are planning on bringing her in. They're not inviting you. If she wanted to make your fantasy come true, she would have invited another woman home.
> 
> She probably doesn't see it that way - she probably thinks it's not cheating. But it's sex outside your marriage, and you need to point out to her that the fantasies always included the TWO of you, not her and two other people.


 you are right too. It should have included them both and ya they trapped her. I just think that she didn't try and hide it and was honest with him right after, so I am sensing she loves him enough to be honest about it from the get go. So I believe they can work through this with majir boundaries and communication.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> you are right too. It should have included them both and ya they trapped her. I just think that she didn't try and hide it and was honest with him right after, so I am sensing she loves him enough to be honest about it from the get go. So I believe they can work through this with majir boundaries and communication.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 fantasies should be just that, a fantasy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope the OP returns. I'd like to know how it's going, but I fear he has run from the thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harusty (Sep 7, 2011)

This guy posted this same thread on another forum. I call TROLL! 
WIFE CHEATED WITH ANOTHER WOMAN... FANTASY GONE INTO REALITY, what now? HELP


----------



## Engneer (Jun 26, 2011)

ren said:


> I have never been able to understand why anyone needs convincing, it's just such a weird idea that people can choose what sexual characteristics they are aroused by. I understand if someone is confused by desire that is incongruent with their socially constructed sexual identity, but it does not make sense that heterosexuality could ever be my choice. I think it's great you are bisexual, but you really need to learn to accept that about 20% of us really are born completely straight or gay and nothing can change us. I've found women sexy for as long as I can remember, I've never been able to find anything sexy about men, desire is not my choice.


This is so much opinion its not funny. I think people are gay because they decide they are gay.

Best thing I can see about being a gay man is I don't have to deal with women. EVER

Too bad I like having sex with women. Oh well. Guess I'm not gay.

Too Op. We all make mistakes. Some can't be undone. Don't know if this is one of them.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Zombie thread....


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

sadcalifornian said:


> You see, unlike men, 60% of women are born with lesbianic tendancy.


This is only true 30% of the time.

(No, I don't have the data to back up this statistic but trust me on this one. )


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

sadcalifornian said:


> Let's not t/j this thread anymore.


Why not?

You throw something like that out and don't expect anyone to challenge it?


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Damn Zombie thread.


----------



## JMGrey (Dec 19, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> Damn Zombie thread.


Agreed.


----------



## old_soldier (Jul 17, 2012)

what2do2011 said:


> I have been together with my wife for a total of 7 years, and married for 2 years. We have always been very happy and it showed in every facet of our relationship. We are very sexual and have had a very open healthy sexual relationship. Throughout the years we would roleplay and talk about sexual fantasies during sex. Many of those fantasies always related to my desire of seeing her with another woman and the thought of a threesome with another woman. After marriage, we continued our usual sexual fantasies. We are known amongst our friends as the couple who is very easy going and would talk about any subject without hesitation. My wife is extremely beautiful and I love her very much. But, 2 weeks ago we went on a weekend and met up with another couple friends of ours. The female in the other relationship is very attractive and sensual. My wife during sex mentioned that if she ever would consider being with another woman it would be her. *I was very aroused by that idea and like any other man was very turned on* but I never thought it would ever happen. She mentioned that for her to consider doing it it would have to be with someone she trusted and could feel comfortable and share things in common with. Knowing the other girl, I know why she would say this, they are identical people, they share the same likes and dislikes. (Now, let me give you some understanding of the other couple, they have 3somes with other woman atleast 2-3 times a year but the rule for them is that they must share the women together or otherwise is not allowed, this is done very secretive and people have no clue of this.)
> 
> Two days later back in our hometown, they met at a restaurant and as I was explained by my wife, they began flirting and exchanging touches under the table. This is all happening meanwhile the boyfriend of the other girl is at the opposite side of the table and couldn't see what was happening. The girls then went to the car outside and proceeded to have very passionate sex. This was the first time my wife was with anyone else in the past 7 years, the first time she was sexual with a woman. It lasted for a period of 15-20 minutes and once finished they left. The boyfriend was inside the restaurant and had an idea of what was happening but didn't partake in the sexual act.
> 
> ...


Count me out of that. I have never had that fantasy. To me, the whole thought of polyamoury, threesomes and swinging are all too sickening. IMHO shareing your wife with another sex partner or multiple sex partners is sickening, vile even.


----------



## old_soldier (Jul 17, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I never knew lesbianic was a word


its like moronic only replace the moron with lesbian. LOL


----------

